# i made the first topic in this section



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Dang, you got to it before I even got a chance to close it down while I get it ordered right and all the permissions set correctly. :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Aug 13 2003, 07:31 PM
> *Dang, you got to it before I even got a chance to close it down while I get it ordered right and all the permissions set correctly. :biggrin:*










:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 13 2003, 07:49 PM
> *:uh:*


 :twak:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 13 2003, 08:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 13 2003, 08:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@Aug 13 2003, 07:49 PM
> *:uh:*


:twak:[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

How would you fix a cracked vinyl armrest? 
9 replies, viewed 144 times
Started by: LayItLow Jun 12, 2003 - 10:27 AM
by: BigPoppa 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Yeah, I moved a couple of old topics over from some different forums... so technically this was still the first one posted in here.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Aug 13 2003, 08:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Aug 13 2003, 08:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:guns: :burn:


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Aug 13 2003, 10:06 PM
> *Yeah, I moved a couple of old topics over from some different forums... so technically this was still the first one posted in here.*


speaking of moving, when you get a chance you think you could move our topic, started by "KurupT", titled 'custom interiors inside' in post you rides, into this section. thanks in advanced 

also we have another topic in classifieds calles "custom made seatcovers", im not sure if that should be moved or left in the classifieds :dunno: 



Last edited by DroptLinkin at Aug 14 2003, 01:06 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 13 2003, 08:02 PM
> *How would you fix a cracked vinyl armrest?
> 9 replies, viewed 144 times
> Started by: LayItLow Jun 12, 2003 - 10:27 AM
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 13 2003, 06:21 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 TOO BAD YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT INTERIORS HUH STUNNA....................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: HAHHAHAHAH

JUST KIDDING BRO-----------LATES


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 13 2003, 08:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 13 2003, 08:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:guns: :burn:[/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Aug 14 2003, 01:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Aug 14 2003, 01:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Aug 13 2003, 06:21 PM
> *:biggrin:*


TOO BAD YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT INTERIORS HUH STUNNA....................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: HAHHAHAHAH

JUST KIDDING BRO-----------LATES[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Aug 14 2003, 01:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Aug 14 2003, 01:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Aug 13 2003, 06:21 PM
> *:biggrin:*


TOO BAD YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT INTERIORS HUH STUNNA....................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: HAHHAHAHAH

JUST KIDDING BRO-----------LATES[/b][/quote]
   

I'll learn :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Aug 14 2003, 01:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Aug 14 2003, 01:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
go away serotedog :twak: :guns: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 14 2003, 01:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 14 2003, 01:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go away serotedog :twak: :guns: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
si NCStunna
No Carro Stunna :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Aug 14 2003, 02:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Aug 14 2003, 02:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si NCStunna
No Carro Stunna :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
ok unworkable car dog :roflmao:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 14 2003, 02:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 14 2003, 02:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok unworkable car dog :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
least I have a car I can sit in. And my rims are on the car, not marinating. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
But my ride will be at this weekends show, can't say that for you. :0


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 14 2003, 02:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 14 2003, 02:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok unworkable car dog :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HAHAHA that was some funny shit!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------

